#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  «Последний Далай-лама»

## Цхултрим Тращи

Обалденная статья про Е.С. Далай-ламу вышла в Нью-Йорк Таймс.

Кто читает по-ангельски, наслаждайтесь:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/ma...alai-lama.html

Е.С. Далай-лама крут.

----------

Алик (03.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Гошка (02.12.2015), Кеин (02.12.2015), Максим& (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

И правда потрясная статья! И неизвестно, что будет с тибетцами, когда его не станет(.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Будет трэш и угар  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (02.12.2015), Сергей Ч (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

А как в нынешнем Китае с религиозными свободами обстоит дело. Как при СССР, когда кол-во лавр и монастырей, храмов и церковного клира было строго регламентировано, и все ходили под колпаком у КГБ? Или свобода для традиционных религий полная?

----------


## Нико

> А как в нынешнем Китае с религиозными свободами обстоит дело. Как при СССР, когда кол-во лавр и монастырей, храмов и церковного клира было строго регламентировано, и все ходили под колпаком у КГБ? Или свобода для традиционных религий полная?


ྼКонечно, далеко не полная, и все ходют под колпаком у КП Китая. Отсюда и беспределы всякие и во внешнем (некитайском мире) творятся. В статье же про это очень хорошо написано! Тех же шугденовцев финансирует Китай, и это всем известный факт...

----------


## Максим&

> ྼКонечно, далеко не полная, и все ходют под колпаком у КП Китая. Отсюда и беспределы всякие и во внешнем (некитайском мире) творятся. В статье же про это очень хорошо написано! Тех же шугденовцев финансирует Китай, и это всем известный факт...


Ну, наверно карма у людей такая, ходить под колпаком, и все кого-то финансируют. Я имел в виду простых людей, молиться им не запрещают, дорога в вузы открыта, в монахи можно уходить? Если да, то какие проблемы. При "культурной революции" все жёстко щемили-фильм смотрел. А щас Китай, много документальных и худож. фильмов выпускает на религиозно-культурную тематику. Люди паломничают, узнают много и о своих святых, и своих традиционных религиях. Со стороны так вроде нормально все. 
Ну а в самом Тибете монастыри ж действуют?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Крупные важные монастыри, думаю, достаточно строго контролируются, число монахов ограничивается. Например, в Лабранге (крупнейший монастырь в Амдо) мне жаловались, что не разрешается более 2000 монахов.

С другой стороны, простым людям молиться не запрещают, монастыри отстраивают, в вузах тибетология изучается (кстати в университете, в котором я изучал тибетский, один из основных профессоров-тибетологов — монах-гелонг геше-лхарампа), исследования публикуются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Крупные важные монастыри, думаю, достаточно строго контролируются, число монахов ограничивается. Например, в Лабранге (крупнейший монастырь в Амдо) мне жаловались, что не разрешается более 2000 монахов.
> 
> С другой стороны, простым людям молиться не запрещают, монастыри отстраивают, в вузах тибетология изучается (кстати в университете, в котором я изучал тибетский, один из основных профессоров-тибетологов — монах-гелонг геше-лхарампа), исследования публикуются.


Цхултрим, а вот как там сейчас ситуация с "идеологическим перевоспитанием", публичным отречением от ЕС Далай-ламы и запретом на его портреты на алтарях?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, а вот как там сейчас ситуация с "идеологическим перевоспитанием", публичным отречением от ЕС Далай-ламы и запретом на его портреты на алтарях?


Сейчас — не знаю, т.к. сейчас там не живу, а пару лет назад ходили всякие новости про то, что во всех монастырях в обязательном порядке вывесили портреты Мао Цзэдуна и Дэн Сяопина, перед которыми обязательно простираться, но я после этого неоднократно посещал монастыри, никаких таких портретов не обнаружил, хотя в гелугпинских монастырях обычно на видных местах фотография китайского Панчена.

Портреты Е.С. Далай-ламы есть, думаю, во всех монастырях, но их стараются особо не светить, в Лабранге нам специально открыли храм с алтарём с фотографией, который был до этого на замке, и с нами вместе повезло туда зайти семье тибетцев, приехавших из Лхасы. В Дзогчене меня монахи тоже проводили в зал с огромной фотографией ЕСДЛ, который закрыт не был, но находится на 3 этаже. И у всех лам и монахов, у кого я был дома, тоже были фотографии Е.С. на алтаре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В Дзогчене меня монахи тоже проводили в зал с огромной фотографией ЕСДЛ, который закрыт не был, но находится на 3 этаже.


Приятно об этом слышать...

Кстати, Кхен Ринпоче Нгаванг Намгьял, которому мне выпала честь переводить, относится к ЕСДЛ с огромным уважением. И получал от него много учений и посвящений. А он ведь представитель классической ньингма, ученик Пенора Ринпоче и Ригдзин Дордже Ринпоче, т.е., по сути, смесь двух из шести линий ньингма....

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Крупные важные монастыри, думаю, достаточно строго контролируются, число монахов ограничивается. Например, в Лабранге (крупнейший монастырь в Амдо) мне жаловались, что не разрешается более 2000 монахов.
> 
> С другой стороны, простым людям молиться не запрещают, монастыри отстраивают, в вузах тибетология изучается (кстати в университете, в котором я изучал тибетский, один из основных профессоров-тибетологов — монах-гелонг геше-лхарампа), исследования публикуются.


Ну в общем-то контроль государством монастырей и кол-во, дело вполне обычное. И с точки зрения государства законное и целесообразно. Так было и в Византии, при исаврийской династии вроде, и в России со времён Петра и Священного Синода точно, а может и ранее. Люди ( опять же с гос.точки зрения) должны работать, служить, платить налоги для укрепления своей страны, а не молитвенные барабаны крутить денно и нощно. Таковы политические реалии. 
Так что вроде и не так тяжело сейчас в Китае. А то что отмирают "последние харизматичные магикане" ( Далай и Норбу) это уже другая и немного печальная история. 
Чтож, раз будущее за Китаем, пора наверно перекрещиваться в чань и привыкать вместо Будда говорить Пуса:-)

----------

Кузьмич (02.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну в общем-то контроль государством монастырей и кол-во, дело вполне обычное. И с точки зрения государства законное и целесообразно. Так было и в Византии, при исаврийской династии вроде, и в России со времён Петра и Священного Синода точно, а может и ранее. Люди ( опять же с гос.точки зрения) должны работать, служить, платить налоги для укрепления своей страны, а не молитвенные барабаны крутить денно и нощно. Таковы политические реалии. 
> Так что вроде и не так тяжело сейчас в Китае. А то что отмирают "последние харизматичные магикане" ( Далай и Норбу) это уже другая и немного печальная история. 
> Чтож, раз будущее за Китаем, пора наверно перекрещиваться в чань и привыкать вместо Будда говорить Пуса:-)


Чой-то вы так пессимистично?)))) ЕС Далай-лама ещё всех нас переживёт! (Обещал дожить до 115 лет, что ли).

----------

Кузьмич (02.05.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Чой-то вы так пессимистично?)))) ЕС Далай-лама ещё всех нас переживёт! (Обещал дожить до 115 лет, что ли).


Сомневаюсь. Слабенько он выглядит.

----------


## Нико

> Сомневаюсь. Слабенько он выглядит.


Ну вы даёте!!!!! Вживую никогда его не видали! И вообще говорить такие вещи - это позор. Надо молиться о долгой жизни таких Учителей.

И ещё добавлю. Когда он даёт учение, тибетцы это называют "непрерывный поток святой речи". Это и правда так. За ним не может угнаться никто из переводчиков, самым быстрым был геше Дордже Дамдул, которого я обожала за скорость синхронности.... 

К сожалению, этот геше потом самоустранился из-за стремления медитировать. (

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дэнни (25.02.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну вы даёте!!!!! Вживую никогда его не видали! И вообще говорить такие вещи - это позор. Надо молиться о долгой жизни таких Учителей.
> 
> И ещё добавлю. Когда он даёт учение, тибетцы это называют "непрерывный поток святой речи". Это и правда так. За ним не может угнаться никто из переводчиков, самым быстрым был геше Дордже Дамдул, которого я обожала за скорость синхронности.... 
> 
> К сожалению, этот геше потом самоустранился из-за стремления медитировать. (


Кому позор и в чем не пойму. Да и молиться...Если он обычный человек, то понятно, но если он Авалокитешвара то он сам решает когда и как ему уходить. Это все равно чтоб христиане стали молиться за Иисуса, который приходя в мир оставался Богом( по ихней вере). Один уже пробовал отговорить его от своей миссии которая изначально предполагалось окончиться должна была смертью. Получил в ответ-отойди от меня Сатана. Он Господь, он молится за народ свой и решает что ему лучше. Так и Далай-лама. Если он реально Авалокитешвара то у него столько силы и заслуг, что ваши молитвы просто пшик, мелочь. А если он, как и сам говорит, обычный человек-монах, то да, молиться надо. Но тогда вся эта тибетская мистификация с воплощенцами не стоит и выведенного яйца. Пора спускаться на землю и признать, что мы обычные люди, а не аватары.

----------


## Нико

> Кому позор и в чем не пойму. Да и молиться...Если он обычный человек, то понятно, но если он Авалокитешвара то он сам решает когда и как ему уходить. Это все равно чтоб христиане стали молиться за Иисуса, который приходя в мир оставался Богом( по ихней вере). Один уже пробовал отговорить его от своей миссии которая изначально предполагалось окончиться должна была смертью. Получил в ответ-отойди от меня Сатана. Он Господь, он молится за народ свой и решает что ему лучше. Так и Далай-лама. Если он реально Авалокитешвара то у него столько силы и заслуг, что ваши молитвы просто пшик, мелочь. А если он, как и сам говорит, обычный человек-монах, то да, молиться надо. Но тогда вся эта тибетская мистификация с воплощенцами не стоит и выведенного яйца. Пора спускаться на землю и признать, что мы обычные люди, а не аватары.


Иисус Христос до сих пор покоя не даёт? ))))

Вы просто маловато знаете о буддизме, имхо. Но ничего, знания иногда бывают накопляемыми. )

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Бо

Авалокитешвара решил покинуть планету Земля?

----------


## Нико

> Авалокитешвара решил покинуть планету Земля?


Не покинет же).

----------


## Максим&

> Иисус Христос до сих пор покоя не даёт? ))))
> 
> Вы просто маловато знаете о буддизме, имхо. Но ничего, знания иногда бывают накопляемыми. )


Да я обычные аналогии провожу. В мире, знаете ли, все очень похоже. Пытался просто объяснить, что молиться за Ламу смысла большого нет. Когда решит уйти-уйдет. А все ваши-наши молитвы, есть обычная народная немошь. Так сказать, эмоции обусловленных людей. 
Мне б и в голову не могло прийти молиться за него, если б я верил что он сам Авалокитешвара.

----------


## Нико

> Да я обычные аналогии провожу. В мире, знаете ли, все очень похоже. Пытался просто объяснить, что молиться за Ламу смысла большого нет. Когда решит уйти-уйдет. А все ваши-наши молитвы, есть обычная народная немошь. Так сказать, эмоции обусловленных людей. 
> Мне б и в голову не могло прийти молиться за него, если б я верил что он сам Авалокитешвара.


Вы неверно понимаете эти вещи. Сам факт, что в мир пришёл Учитель, просветленная эманация, обусловлен кармой живых существ, для которых он пришёл. Не было бы такой кармы - не пришёл бы. Поэтому его уход зависит не от него самого, а от той же кармы живых существ. Именно поэтому есть такая вещь, или ритуал, как "пуджа долгой жизни", которую очень часто подносят Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, да и другим большим ламам. Присутствие в этом мире Будды зависит от нас. Поэтому и неблагоприятно, очень неблагоприятно говорить: "он долго не проживёт", и т.п. Надо всеми силами стремиться к тому, чтобы Гуру прожил как можно дольше. Это зависит от нас.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А все ваши-наши молитвы, есть обычная народная немошь.


Просто был неприятный прецедент, когда Будда Шакьямуни уходил, Ананда стал сокрушаться, а Будда сказал, если бы ты пораньше попросил, я бы остался ещё на столько же. С тех пор укоренилась практика молитв и пожеланий долгой жизни учителям. Это не молитвы за здоровье в обычном понимании.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (02.12.2015), Сергей Ч (02.12.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Просто был неприятный прецедент, когда Будда Шакьямуни уходил, Ананда стал сокрушаться, а Будда сказал, если бы ты пораньше попросил, я бы остался ещё на столько же. С тех пор укоренилась практика молитв и пожеланий долгой жизни учителям. Это не молитвы за здоровье в обычном понимании.


Интересно. А этот эпизод из сутт или из махаянских сутр?

----------


## sergey

> Интересно. А этот эпизод из сутт или из махаянских сутр?


В Махапариниббана сутте есть такое место (и раньше в тексте, см. "Намёк и подсказка"). Насчет махаянских не знаю.

----------

Odvulpa (26.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (02.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015), Эделизи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы неверно понимаете эти вещи. Сам факт, что в мир пришёл Учитель, просветленная эманация, обусловлен кармой живых существ, для которых он пришёл. Не было бы такой кармы - не пришёл бы. Поэтому его уход зависит не от него самого, а от той же кармы живых существ. Именно поэтому есть такая вещь, или ритуал, как "пуджа долгой жизни", которую очень часто подносят Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, да и другим большим ламам. Присутствие в этом мире Будды зависит от нас. Поэтому и неблагоприятно, очень неблагоприятно говорить: "он долго не проживёт", и т.п. Надо всеми силами стремиться к тому, чтобы Гуру прожил как можно дольше. Это зависит от нас.


Я когда "тибетцев" читаю, буд-то на православный форум попадаю:-)

----------


## Нико

> Этот эпизод ещё больше не понятен. Неужели Будду нужно упрашивать, как жеманную курсистку. Если знаешь, что полезен ещё на Земле и есть силы продолжать жить-живи для людей. Не имеешь власти над физическими законами-нечего наводить тень на плетень. Люди уже столько нафантазировали в своём благочестии, что невозможно отделить правду от вымысла. Вот и приходится валить в одну кучу Парамиты с ламскими какашками. Даже не понятно что главней.
> Все...ухожу в чань-буддизм. Встречу будду-убью будду. Му!


Вы вообще что ли сбрендили? Если про вашего Иисуса Христа вспомнить, то кто и сколько раз его предавал? 

С Буддой же тоже была "неблагоприятная взаимозависимость", когда действительно ученики оплошали, типа Ананды...

Он мог бы прожить дольше. Но "кармы не хватило" у живых существ на то. 

Потому и молимся постоянно, чтобы Учитель ещё хоть сколько оставался с нами. И практика "цетар" активно для этого используется в том числе.

----------


## Эделизи

> В Махапариниббана сутте есть такое место (и раньше в тексте, см. "Намёк и подсказка"). Насчет махаянских не знаю.


Читала эту сутту, но никогда не воспринимала ее буквально, мне казалось что "кто развивал, тренировал, укреплял, взращивал, внимательно изучал и довел до совершенства четыре основы психических сил, мог бы, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её". То есть, кто развил в совершенстве четыре основы, с тем Будда постоянно пребывает. Но, может, это мое махаянское видение.

----------


## Максим&

> Вы вообще что ли сбрендили? Если про вашего Иисуса Христа вспомнить, то кто и сколько раз его предавал? 
> 
> С Буддой же тоже была "неблагоприятная взаимозависимость", когда действительно ученики оплошали, типа Ананды...
> 
> Он мог бы прожить дольше. Но "кармы не хватило" у живых существ на то. 
> 
> Потому и молимся постоянно, чтобы Учитель ещё хоть сколько оставался с нами. И практика "цетар" активно для этого используется в том числе.


Именно в этом контексте параллели с Христом не уместны. Мы ж не о предательства речь ведем, а о возможностях человека. Извините, что посягаю на ваши "чудеса". Я и в православии то не шибко верил в долголетие святых лиц...кстати, у праотцов карма получше ваших была, до тыщи лет жили.
Ну что поделать, еретик я, еретик:-)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... привыкать вместо Будда говорить Пуса:-)


Будда = кит. _фо_.
_Пуса_ (_путисадо_) = бодхисаттва.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (02.12.2015), Сергей Ч (02.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Будда = кит. _фо_.
> _Пуса_ (_путисадо_) = бодхисаттва.


Вот я об том и говорю. А то придут китайцы - а мы небельмеса.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://savetibet.ru/2007/12/06/dalai...carnation.html

Нико :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сомневаюсь. Слабенько он выглядит.


Вы успеете еще куда-нибудь к нему съездить и поглядеть вживую. Многое поймете, и уважать наши чувства будете уже без неведенья)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот я об том и говорю. А то придут китайцы - а мы небельмеса.


Есть две разницы...
Во-первых, не некие "мы", а -- конкретный Вы, какой вот не так говорит об этом. : )
А во-вторых, -- "ни бельмеса". : ))

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы успеете еще куда-нибудь к нему съездить и поглядеть вживую. Многое поймете, и уважать наши чувства будете уже без неведенья)


Я Главного Ламу уважаю. Кое что нас объединяет.

----------


## Максим&

> Есть две разницы...
> Во-первых, не некие "мы", а -- конкретный Вы, какой вот не так говорит об этом. : )
> А во-вторых, -- "ни бельмеса". : ))


Просто ёжик у окошка. 
Никакой политики, никаких соплей, никакой философии. 
Ёжик. У. Окошка.


Не трольте меня, я хороший.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто ёжик у окошка. 
> Никакой политики, никаких соплей, никакой философии. 
> Ёжик. У. Окошка.
> Не трольте меня, я хороший.


Хвалить себя недостойно благородного... ёжика!

----------

Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

ЕС Далай Ламе и всем Учителям, конечно же, долгой-предолгой жизни и крепкого здоровья!

Но. Увы, все смертны рано или поздно.. 

Я думаю, когда нынешний ЕС Далай Лама сочтет возможным уйти, в китае изберут решением правительства своего дл и будут его продвигать, а настоящее новое перерождение ЕС Далай Ламы родится, возможно, или в семье тибетцев в изгнании, или может даже в Тибете и будет переправлен за пределы. И будет вновь получать образование и поддерживать Дхарму. Все продолжится до тех пор, пока есть люди, которые будут ЕС Далай Ламу помнить и ждать Его возвращения. Я думаю, что он не покинет своих последователей, для которых он - все.  
Если бы у него было намерение не перерождаться, я думаю, это было бы известно из его уст.

Например, брат Ламы Кунги, который в Тибете был настоятелем монастыря Сакья Нгор, а потом жил в Японии, затем в Калифорнии с Ламой Кунгой, когда уходил из жизни еще достаточно молодым, Лама Кунга спросил его, где искать его перерождение и Сонам Гьяцо Ринпоче сказал, что не надо его искать, он больше не переродится. Собственно, так прямо и сказал и не переродился пока. Хотя о его перерождении усиленно молятся и ждут. Вдруг..)) Но вообще, настоятели монастыря Сакья Нгор обычно больше не перерождаются, хотя брат Ламы Кунги сказал, что в его перерождении нет необходимости, нет подходящих учеников, если я правильно поняла. Но вдруг появятся же)) Все же меняется. Я надеюсь.

В общем, я хочу сказать, что такие вещи заранее обговариваются с самим Учителем. И я думаю, что с перерождением ЕС Далай Ламы все хорошо будет))

Но надо молиться о долгой жизни ЕСДЛ, конечно же, а также о том, чтобы иметь хорошую карму и дальше встречаться с Дхармой и получать аутентичные учения от аутентичных учителей.. Видеть их, дышать, так сказать, одним воздухом с ними, пытаться понимать и практиковать их учения. Это уже большая удача будет. А что еще для счастья надо?

----------

Odvulpa (26.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Есть одно но. Если китайцы упрутся в этом вопросе, то "реального" перерожденца в таком статусе не примет ни одна цивилизованная страна.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, абсолютно неважно, упрутся ли китайцы, т.к. нынешний ЕС Далай-Лама путешествует по миру и учит, в качестве главы всего Тибетского Буддизма, а не председателя правления Тибетского Автономного Округа КНР.

А КПК не властна над Тибетским Буддизмом)) 

Ну понятно, что выдвинут своего дл и запретят реинкарнацию в целом. Но кто же их слушать-то будет?))

----------


## Максим&

> Мне кажется, абсолютно неважно, упрутся ли китайцы, т.к. нынешний ЕС Далай-Лама путешествует по миру и учит, в качестве главы всего Тибетского Буддизма, а не председателя правления Тибетского Автономного Округа КНР.
> 
> А КПК не властна над Тибетским Буддизмом)) 
> 
> Ну понятно, что выдвинут своего дл и запретят реинкарнацию в целом. Но кто же их слушать-то будет?))


Если мне гугл правильно перевёл, то американцы потеряли ( упустили) свой политический интерес в том регионе, и уже не поддерживают ( или  гораздо меньше) весь этот "фритибет". Из личных наблюдений-документальных американо-английских фильмов стало гораздо меньше. Некоторые гос.лидеры и религиозные авторитеты не могут позволить себе принять то ли лично Его, то ли вообще пустить в страну ( тут не разобрал) чтоб не поругаться с Китаем. И если ЕСдл ещё относительно свободно разьезжает по турам , то это исключительно благодаря его невероятной популярности в обществе.
У нового "перерожденца", да и вообще у кого-либо, после смерти Ламы, такой популярности не будет. Конечно, никто не запретит диаспоре выбрать альтернативного лидера, но врядли с ним будет кто то всерьёз считаться в мире. 
Но это конечно всего лишь  аналитика профана. Так что Ламе "долгая лета".

----------


## Нико

Вот он такой тут.... и до сих пор такой. Наслаждайтесь! Перевод на русск. яз. - плод коллективного творчества. 

http://savetibet.ru/2015/11/27/dalailama-14.html

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015), Эделизи (07.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

http://savetibet.ru/2015/11/27/dalailama-14.html

Ленивым смотреть с 47-й минуты.

----------

Влад К (05.12.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Обалденная статья про Е.С. Далай-ламу вышла в Нью-Йорк Таймс.
> 
> Кто читает по-ангельски, наслаждайтесь:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/ma...alai-lama.html
> 
> Е.С. Далай-лама крут.


Слишком много политики для буддийского монаха выпало в этой жизни. На самом деле если бы китайцы захотели бы устранить ЕСДЛ или любого другого духовного авторитета они бы это сделали бы очень легко и непринужденно, поэтому приписывание им различных ужасных сценариев и истерия вокруг этого сильно надуманна. Имхо.

----------

Амар (04.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Иисус Христос до сих пор покоя не даёт? ))))
> 
> Вы просто маловато знаете о буддизме, имхо. Но ничего, знания иногда бывают накопляемыми. )


Не дает. Вам проще, Нико - вы тувинка наполовинку.  :Smilie:  А эти самые промблемы  имеют место есть... Хочешь, не хочешь...

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Сомневаюсь. Слабенько он выглядит.


Последняя новость, кстати. Его Святейшество официально заявил, что проживёт до 113 лет. По его словам, когда ему исполнится 90, он обратится к оракулам и народу и определит, стоит ли продолжать институт Далай-лам. И также перед уходом он оставит чёткие указания в письменной форме, где его следует искать, т.к. китайцы, конечно же, тут же "найдут" своего "кандидата".

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Кеин (05.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Не дает. Вам проще, Нико - вы тувинка наполовинку.  А эти самые промблемы  имеют место есть... Хочешь, не хочешь...


Нет, я наполовину калмычка :Smilie: . И почему у тебя какие-то проблемы остаются?))) Пустота же! :Wink: 

Ой, нечаянно перешла на "ты", сорри))).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет, я наполовину калмычка. И почему у тебя какие-то проблемы остаются?))) Пустота же!
> 
> Ой, нечаянно перешла на "ты", сорри))).


Кажется, мы сперва и были на "ты", с твоей подачи.  Просто я очень стеснительный  :Smilie: , и как-то съехал на "вы" в процессе общения  :Smilie: . Предпочел бы "ты" если шо  :Smilie: . Ведь, с глобальной буддийской точки зрения - мы все абсолютно друг с другом знакомы - отцы, матери и все такое  :Smilie: .
А промблемы - как им не оставаться?  Это же горючее - для скоростного спуска в нирвану!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, мы сперва и были на "ты", с твоей подачи.  Просто я очень стеснительный , и как-то съехал на "вы" в процессе общения . Предпочел бы "ты" если шо . Ведь, с глобальной буддийской точки зрения - мы все абсолютно друг с другом знакомы - отцы, матери и все такое .
> А промблемы - как им не оставаться?  Это же горючее - для скоростного спуска в нирвану!


 :Smilie:  Спасибо тебе за доверие, стеснительный ты наш). А в чём всё же проблема-то?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Спасибо тебе за доверие, стеснительный ты наш). А в чём всё же проблема-то?


Принципиальная проблема. Потеря веры. Это этап, и я надеюсь, он закончился. Начался после учения Еще Лодой Ринпоче год назад. Задумался я вдруг: могу ли потянуть я все это?? Но вот началась весна следующего года, и отвечаю себе - могу! Лучше ваджрный ад, чем ничего.

----------

Альбина (02.05.2016), Нико (02.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Принципиальная проблема. Потеря веры. Это этап, и я надеюсь, он закончился. Начался после учения Еще Лодой Ринпоче год назад. Задумался я вдруг: могу ли потянуть я все это?? Но вот началась весна следующего года, и отвечаю себе - могу! Лучше ваджрный ад, чем ничего.


Не тебя одного накрывает периодически(.... Но если задуматься, потеряв веру, мы потеряем ВСЁ. И останется пустота, не в буддийском смысле.

----------

Альбина (02.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2016), Кузьмич (02.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

К сожалению личность Далай-ламы (у некоторыХ) перемешалась с буддизмом Ваджраяны.
Этот субъект там совершенно не нужен (и фактически и исторически) с его теократией и клерикализмом. 
Без него Ваджраяне будет даже легче. Имхо, можете дальше истерить...

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению личность Далай-ламы (у некоторыХ) перемешалась с буддизмом Ваджраяны.
> Этот субъект там совершенно не нужен (и фактически и исторически) с его теократией и клерикализмом. 
> Без него Ваджраяне будет даже легче. Имхо, можете дальше истерить...


Имхо, про субъекты и их нужность - в отдельные ресурсы. Типа ИГИЛА. Там вам полегчает.

----------


## Алсу

Тронули святое...понимаю, сочувствую...бывает.
Это годами складывающаяся привязанность к личности. Если даже кумир начнет пить кровь младенцев, найдутся те кто его будут оправдывать.

Но согласитесь Ваджраяна скажем у неваров существовала и будет сушествовать. И учительские линии будут продолжаться вне и без тибетских первоиерархов, как это было всегда в истории. 
Ваджраяна не базируется на церкви, она базируется на учительских линиях. Это доктринальное положение. Причем настолько доктринальное, что без него нет Ваджраяны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имхо, про субъекты и их нужность - в отдельные ресурсы. Типа ИГИЛА. Там вам полегчает.


Нико, догадайся с трех раз, какой секте принадлежит человек, у которого в профиле стоит "гелуг", но при этом он нападает на ДЛЛ?
Не трать время на троллей, это бесполезное занятие. )))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Тронули святое...понимаю, сочувствую...бывает.
> Это годами складывающаяся привязанность к личности. Если даже кумир начнет пить кровь младенцев, найдутся те кто его будут оправдывать.
> 
> Но согласитесь Ваджраяна скажем у неваров существовала и будет сушествовать. И учительские линии будут продолжаться вне и без тибетских первоиерархов, как это было всегда в истории. 
> Ваджраяна не базируется на церкви, она базируется на учительских линиях. Это доктринальное положение. Причем настолько доктринальное, что без него нет Ваджраяны.


Если Ваджраяна базируется на учительских линиях, определитесь, кто и что Ваша линия. И следуйте ей. Но Вас ждёт сюрприз: практически все аутентичные линии передачи связаны с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой. )

----------


## Нико

> Нико, догадайся с трех раз, какой секте принадлежит человек, у которого в профиле стоит "гелуг", но при этом он нападает на ДЛЛ?
> Не трать время на троллей, это бесполезное занятие. )))


Догадалась спасиб.....(((

----------


## Алсу

Сергею: Откройте учебник логики: логическая ошибка: «переход на личности». К сути пожалуйста.

К Нико: Моя линия та же, что у Далай-ламы 14-го от Пабонки.
Идентичная.

----------


## Нико

> Сергею: Откройте учебник логики: логическая ошибка: «переход на личности». К сути пожалуйста.
> 
> К Нико: Моя линия та же, что у Далай-ламы 14-го от Пабонки.
> Идентичная.


Это не Ваша цитата?

"К сожалению личность Далай-ламы (у некоторыХ) перемешалась с буддизмом Ваджраяны.
Этот субъект там совершенно не нужен (и фактически и исторически) с его теократией и клерикализмом. 
Без него Ваджраяне будет даже легче. Имхо, можете дальше истерить..."

Впрочем, что тратить время зря.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергею: Откройте учебник логики: логическая ошибка: «переход на личности». К сути пожалуйста.


А в чем суть? ))




> К Нико: Моя линия та же, что у Далай-ламы 14-го от Пабонки.
> Идентичная.


У Девадатты была вообще прямая линия от самого Будды. И что? )))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

...совершенно не подходит. Мы тему обсуждаем. Я не с Святейшеством дискутирую.

----------


## Алсу

"А в чем суть? "
Ваджраяна не базируется на церкви, она базируется на учительских линиях. Это доктринальное положение. Причем настолько доктринальное, что без него нет Ваджраяны.

----------


## Амир

> Да я обычные аналогии провожу. В мире, знаете ли, все очень похоже. Пытался просто объяснить, что молиться за Ламу смысла большого нет. Когда решит уйти-уйдет. А все ваши-наши молитвы, есть обычная народная немошь. Так сказать, эмоции обусловленных людей. 
> Мне б и в голову не могло прийти молиться за него, если б я верил что он сам Авалокитешвара.


Не ограничивайте своё воззрение столь двойственным подходом. Молясь за Далай-ламу  вы молитесь в том числе за "Далай-ламу в самом себе", за всё то, что он олицетворяет и за вашу связь с этим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алсу

"Далай-ламу в самом себе"...если представить другую политическую фигуру даже страшно становиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "А в чем суть? "
> Ваджраяна не базируется на церкви, она базируется на учительских линиях. Это доктринальное положение. Причем настолько доктринальное, что без него нет Ваджраяны.


Вряд ли тут, на форуме, найдется человек, из тех, кто следует ваджраяне (кроме вас самой, конечно), учителя "учительской линии" которого не высказались бы совершенно однозначно об известном конфликте с небезызвестным гьялпо. И та манера, в которой ваша Новая кадампа (застенчиво названная в вашем профиле "гелуг") конфликтует со всем буддийско-ваджраянским миром - классическое влияния гьядпо проявление.

----------

Нико (03.05.2016), Шенпен (03.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Как переводчик Далай-ламы вы должны очень хорошо знать кем были его учителя, причем коренные.
Это были Линг и Триджанг Ринпоче. Их учителем был Пабонка, чьими садханами пользуется вся гелугпа и поныне. 
Все перечисленные были ШУГДЭНЦЫ и вся их учительская линия до них. 
Далай-лама (14-й) практиковал Шугдэна 20 лет, о чем он САМ говорил не однократно.

И если вы дали ссылку, то я тоже дам: shugden.ru

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как переводчик Далай-ламы вы должны очень хорошо знать кем были его учителя, причем коренные.
> Это были Линг и Триджанг Ринпоче. Их учителем был Пабонка, чьими садханами пользуется вся гелугпа и поныне. 
> Все перечисленные были ШУГДЭНЦЫ и вся их учительская линия до них. 
> Далай-лама (14-й) практиковал Шугдэна 20 лет, о чем он САМ говорил не однократно.


Ну и что? просто до какого-то момента практика этого Защитника, Догьяла, не представляла опасности, а в наше время она разрушительна. Такое вполне возможно. Примерно то же самое говорит и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, упоминая при этом об опасностях, связанных с культами духов класса гьялпо в целом. И многие учителя других школ также выразили поддержку ДЛЛ в этом вопросе. А в ваджраяне, как вы справедливо заметили, главное - это учительская линия)))

Собственно, радикально иной позиции придерживается, по сути, только ваша группа. В пору задуматься ))))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Линия партии изменилась?

Для информации: в буддизме Ваджраяна Дхармапалы передаются в учительской линии.
И на это не могут влиять ни какие церковники и теократические правители.

"говорит Намкай Норбу" это из серии одна баба сказала...

Для другой учительской линии это никто. И плевать на его мнение. Пусть своих учеников поучает.

"только ваша группа"
ознакомтесь с сайтом, монастыри вообще-то.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Линия партии изменилась?
> 
> Для информации: в буддизме Ваджраяна Дхармапалы передаются в учительской линии.
> И на это не могут влиять ни какие церковники и теократические правители.
> 
> "говорит Намкай Норбу" это из серии одна баба сказала...
> 
> Для другой учительской линии это никто. И плевать на его мнение. Пусть своих учеников поучает.
> 
> ...


А что Вас лично привлекло именно к шукденовцам? Обещание богатства и успеха от практики поклонения?

----------


## Алсу

Вообще-то и за этим обращаются к Дхармапалам. Вчитайтесь в садханы и молитвы.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Линия партии изменилась?
> Для информации: в буддизме Ваджраяна Дхармапалы передаются в учительской линии.
> И на это не могут влиять ни какие церковники и теократические правители.


 @*Алсу*, тут вопрос в том, к какому классу Дхармапал относится Догьял. В вашей группе считается, что это "надмирный дхармапала".
Далай-лама говорит, что это мирской Хранитель, "вышедший из повиновения". Таков результат его "духовного вИдения", и у меня нет оснований ему не доверять в этом. Тем более, что такой вывод подтверждают многие уважаемые учителя других школ. А  "учительская линия" в ваджраяне, как вы верно изволили выразиться, и так далее...))




> "говорит Намкай Норбу" это из серии одна баба сказала...
> Для другой учительской линии это никто. И плевать на его мнение. Пусть своих учеников поучает.


Для кого "одна баба", а для кого коренной учитель. Я же вам лично и не предлагаю к нему прислушиваться, просто объясняю причины негативного в целом отношения к вашей секте )))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что Вас лично привлекло именно к шукденовцам? Обещание богатства и успеха от практики поклонения?


Скорее всего, это просто оказалось первым буддийским мероприятием, на которое девушке довелось попасть. Ну и зацепило, бывает.
Помнишь, как при нашем с тобой информационном участии была сорвана первая встреча с Шугденовскими проповедниками еще в 90-х ))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее всего, это просто оказалось первым буддийским мероприятием, на которое девушке довелось попасть. Ну и зацепило, бывает.
> Помнишь, как при нашем с тобой информационном участии была сорвана первая встреча с Шугденовскими проповедниками еще в 90-х ))


Я не помню про это! А как нам это удалось?)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В целом нельзя сказать, что класс гьялпо всегда вреден. Также существуют некоторые важные охранители-гьялпо. Например, Гуру Падмасамбхава поручил задачу охранять монастырь Самье Гьялпо Пехару. Тут нет ничего вредного. Но в отношении гьялпо существуют различные уровни, и для нас очень важно понимать характер гьялпо и как они создают провокации, так как каждый из восьми классов провоцирует по-своему. 

Гьялпо всегда провоцируют людей нервозностью, замешательством и упадком духа. Это важнейшие вторичные причины, с помощью которых гьялпо провоцируют или причиняют беспокойство, и у человека, находящегося под их влиянием, замешательство ещё более усиливается. Таковы провокации Гьялпо в целом. 

Например, когда я был моложе, в годы моей учёбы, я знал, что монастырь Самье очень важен. Это единственный монастырь, который был построен во времена Падмасамбхавы, и охранителем этого монастыря является Гьялпо Пехар. Поэтому я подумал, что Гьялпо Пехар, должно быть, очень важен. Когда я делал пуджу охранителей, я стал всегда включать Гьялпо Пехара. Тогда у меня появилось чувство, что Гьялпо Пехар очень хорош, и что мне нужно больше его практиковать. Но постепенно я стал понимать особенность провокаций класса Гьялпо. Когда я делал практику Гьялпо Пехара, я наблюдал, что моё замешательство и нервозность усиливаются. Тогда я подумал6 что будет лучше не делать эту практику, и с тех пор я больше её не делал. 

Также существует один гьялпо, не такого высокого уровня, как Гьялпо Пехар, но злой дух. (Злым духом можно стать в случае, если, получив учения Ваджраяны, создашь тяжёлые проблемы с самаями, тогда случается беда, и становишься злым духом). Такой дух становится зависимым от класса гьялпо. Это означает, что когда у него появляется немного силы, он может сам стать гьялпо и что-то делать. А кто-то менее сильный становится только подчинённым (жертвой) гьялпо; 

Во времена Далай-ламы V был монах, который очень нехорошо нарушил свои самаи и создал множество проблем, и в конце жизни очень трагично погиб и стал гьялпо. На стал частью группы гьялпо. Впоследствии этот гьялпо проявился, и некоторые ламы Гелуг и Сакья вступили в контакт с этим духом. И казалось, что этот дух помогал им и служил им, поэтому они решили, что это хороший охранитель. Тогда они составили пуджу для того, чтобы усилить контакт с этим духом. Впоследствии Далай-лама V и Минлик Терчен, важный лама-ньингмапа, узнали об этом и заявили, что это очень злой дух, которого не следует считать охранителем, а нужно уничтожить. Они выполнили множество пудж, чтобы уничтожить его, но у них это не очень получилось. 

*Некоторые ламы-гелукпа продолжали делать пуджи, и в особенности некоторые ламы-гелукпа с сектантскими взглядами, верили, что этот гьялпо — очень хороший охранитель, потому что он защищает только школу Гелук и уничтожает и подчиняет все другие школы. Они верили в это и продолжали делать пуджи и просить о действии, и казалось, что это работает. По крайней мере, они думали, что работает. И они продолжали делать это на протяжении многих столетий. 

Некоторым ламам не нравилось, что происходит, и они пытались противостоять его развитию, но безуспешно. Тогда нынешний Далай-лама заявил, что когда он был молодым, один из его младших учителей передал ему эту практику гьялпо. Гьялпо звали Дордже Шугден, это был не просто какой угодно гьялпо. Он сказал, что когда был молодым, он выполнял эту пуджу несколько лет. Но затем, когда он ознакомился с кое-какими трудами Далай-ламы V, он обнаружил, что это очень негативно. И он выяснил, что данный охранитель также вносил беспокойство среди правительства Тибета. 

Впоследствии Далай-лама стал просить людей в течение многих лет перестать выполнять эту практику, потому что она очень негативна. Это так, потому что я знаю как минимум трёх или четырёх человек из моей страны, в частности, одного их моих дядей в монастыре школы Сакья, который также выполнял практику гьялпо. Один из моих дядей был там ламой, и выполнял пуджи в храме гьялпо в течение двух или трёх лет. В конце-концов он очень серьёзно заболел, его энергия расстроилась, и у него возникло множество проблем. Я знаю трёх других лам, выполнявших пуджи в том же храме, и один за другим они все сошли с ума. Это было влияние гьялпо. Иногда некоторое время кажется, что практика гьялпо помогает — поэтому многие и делают пуджи гьялпо — но на самом деле впоследствии от связи с гьялпо появляется беспокойство, и они превращаются и становятся подчинёнными им. Когда эти люди умирают, они становятся частью класса гьялпо. Жизнь гьялпо может длиться пять или шесть тысяч лет, поэтому это считается очень негативным. 

Но вместо того, чтобы следовать совету нынешнего Далай-ламы, некоторые ламы-гелукпа пошли против него, заявив, что этот охранитель очень важен, то что им нужно делать эту пуджу и эту практику. Они попытались развивать эту практику, особенно в Китае и в Тибете: в Тибете есть множество монастырей с храмами гьялпо. Затем они начали пропаганду, заявляя, что Далай-лама не разрешает свободную религиозную практику. Далай-лама никогда не говорил, что они запрещает им выполнять практику; он просто заявлял что это не принесёт блага. Каждый может давать советы, почему нет? Поэтому когда Далай-лама поехал в США, в трёх местах, которые он там посетил, были небольшие группы тибетских лам-гелукпа и их западных последователей, который протестовали, заявляя: «Далай-лама не даёт нам права свободно исповедовать религию». Конечно, Китай выказал им большую поддержку, потому что в его интересах, чтобы между тибетцами существовали разногласия. 

Поэтому вам нужно быть очень осторожными, так как даже в западном мире эти группы сейчас пытаются повлиять на людей, заявляя, что они распространяют буддийское учение.* Вы конечно можете сами решать за себя, но рискуете получить отрицательные последствия. В Италии эта группа очень влиятельна, так как второе наиважнейшее лицо, настроенное против Далай-ламы живёт в Милане и это то самое место, где развивается практика гьялпо. Если у вас есть какая-то связь с этими людьми, вам следует делать практику Гуру Драгпура. Делая практику Гуру Драгпура, вы не подвергнетесь негативному влиянию гьялпо. Но те, у кого уже есть связь с ним, должны прекратить эту связь, и должны выполнять практику Гуру Драгпура, иначе впоследствии у них возникнет множество проблем. Или если вы чувствуете, что эти проблемы уже у вас есть, приходите ко мне, и я дам вам защиту против этих негативностей.

_Намкай Норбу Ринпоче_

На английском:
http://info-buddhism.com/dorje_shugd...hai_Norbu.html

----------

Нико (03.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то и за этим обращаются к Дхармапалам. Вчитайтесь в садханы и молитвы.


Ничего об этом в садханах и молитвах не читаю. Мирским защитникам не поклоняюсь!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не помню про это! А как нам это удалось?)))


Они сами отменили мероприятие, потому что пошла информационная волна сильная.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Нынешний Далай-лама, кстати, в качестве охранителя практикует Килаю в линии Великого Пятого. Возможно, с этим отчасти связан конфликт, гьялпо ведь очень ревнивые, как известно )))
А Килая - известный подавитель гьялпо, это одна из основных его функций )))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> гьялпо ведь очень ревнивые, как известно )))


Кто такие гьялпо, убедилась на собственной шкуре в 2000 м году после возвращения из Бурятии. Чуть не погибла....(((

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

"Скорее всего, это просто оказалось первым буддийским мероприятием, на которое девушке довелось попасть."
Сергей, я вас знаю лет 15 и читаю ваши переводы. Спасибо.
"Для кого "одна баба", а для кого коренной учитель."
Это ваши проблемы.

Намкай, он себя декларирует как перерождение Шабдрунга.
Так четвертый Шабдрунг восхваление Шугдэну написал.
Т.е. Намкай в прошлом воплощении был Шугдэнец.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> "Скорее всего, это просто оказалось первым буддийским мероприятием, на которое девушке довелось попасть."
> Сергей, я вас знаю лет 15 и читаю ваши переводы. Спасибо.
> "Для кого "одна баба", а для кого коренной учитель."
> Это ваши проблемы.
> 
> Намкай, он себя декларирует как перерождение Шабдрунга.
> Так четвертый Шабдрунг восхваление Шугдэну написал.
> Т.е. Намкай в прошлом воплощении был Шугдэнец.


Я не понимаю причины пренебрежительного тона в отношении Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

*тут вопрос в том, к какому классу Дхармапал относится Догьял. В вашей группе считается, что это "надмирный дхармапала".*

Тут вопрос в линии, где то он как гьялпо практикуется, где-то ассоциированный с классическими деватами (причем разными): http://www.shugden.ru/shugden_lines.html 

Вы можете создать мнение для себя. А что-то декларировать однозначно - это несколько самонадеянно.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы можете создать мнение для себя. А что-то декларировать однозначно - это несколько самонадеянно.


Ну конечно, Алсу, это все мнение "для себя" и для тех, кто доверяет духовному вИдению Далай-ламы, Намкая Норбу и других учителей, согласных между собой в этом вопросе. Я вовсе не ожидаю, что вы этому последуете, просто объясняю причины негативного в целом отношения буддийского сообщества к вашей группе: люди доверяют своим учителям, а это, как вы справедливо заметили, основа ваджраяны.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Кто такие гьялпо, убедилась на собственной шкуре в 2000 м году после возвращения из Бурятии. Чуть не погибла....(((


У нас это эзыны, по тибетски сабдаки.)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

"А где было его духовное видение, когда он 20 лет Шугдэна практиковал?

«Естественно, у меня нет ясновидения, я не обладаю этим качеством. Мне нужно провести исследование с помощью духовных (spiritual) методов. Если я получу какие-то ясные и четкие знаки, то можно будет принять соответствующее решение» (His Holiness Begins Teachings for Buddhists from Russia, 2 December 2010, Dharamshala, India)" 


"видение Намкая" (см. выше) "и других учителей" критиковать чужого Дхармапалу - это нахальство.
 Давайте сейчас начнем обсуждать все практики у ньингмапов. У них там гьялпо сидит на гьялпо и гьялпоми погоняет. Но им думаю плевать на наши обсуждения. И правильно.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> У нас это эзыны, по тибетски сабдаки.)))


Мне было сказано, что гьялпо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И если вы дали ссылку, то я тоже дам: shugden.ru


Не вдаваясь в данный конфликт.

Но думаю сообщество\люди создавшие этот сайт(вокруг этого сайта) неимеют прямых отношений и личных связей с Учителями Новой Кадампы.
Это просто предположение, оно правильное?

----------


## Алсу

"есть мнение считать..."
были такие формулировки.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мне было сказано, что гьялпо.


Полагаю, что есть разница. Ни каким монахам не удалось их подчинить в пользу дхармы. Они независимы.

----------


## Дмитрон

> "есть мнение считать..."
> были такие формулировки.


Панчашила поможет.

----------


## Алсу

Владимир, спасибо, что указали на сайт. 
Новая Кадампа - это юридическое лицо, объединяющее гелугпинские общины на западе. Если интересует приемственность, то например: портрет Геше Келсанга (НК-лидера) висит в гелугпинском монастыре в Индии. Это конечно шугдэнский монастырь, ну можете негодовать...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Полагаю, что есть разница. Ни каким монахам не удалось их подчинить в пользу дхармы. Они независимы.


Вы про кого? Мне лама гадал и сказал, что вред от гьялпо. Мне подарили тханку, которую взяли без разрешения в заброшенном бурятском храме. Я этого тогда не знала(. Практически всё воздействие было снято 5-минутным ритуалом. )

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Нико, исследуйте тему: "Гьялпо в тибетском буддизме" и "Дхармапалы из класса гьялпо"

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы про кого? Мне лама гадал и сказал, что вред от гьялпо. Мне подарили тханку, которую взяли без разрешения в заброшенном бурятском храме. Я этого тогда не знала(. Практически всё воздействие было снято 5-минутным ритуалом. )


Тибетский монах? Это общеизвестно, нельзя брать чужие предметы культа, не обязательно буддийские. Вернули вещь?
Если например в горах взять какую-то вещь, духи той местности достанут.) Это эзыны, сабдаки.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Тибетский монах? Это общеизвестно, нельзя брать чужие предметы культа, не обязательно буддийские. Вернули вещь?
> Если например в горах взять какую-то вещь, духи той местности достанут.) Это эзыны, сабдаки.


Тханку ту отдала в Дхарма-центр, кажется, в итоге она вернулась к подарившему человеку.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, исследуйте тему: "Гьялпо в тибетском буддизме" и "Дхармапалы из класса гьялпо"


Спасибо, уже исследовала.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир, спасибо, что указали на сайт. 
> Новая Кадампа - это юридическое лицо, объединяющее гелугпинские общины на западе. Если интересует приемственность, то например: портрет Геше Келсанга (НК-лидера) висит в гелугпинском монастыре в Индии. Это конечно шугдэнский монастырь, ну можете негодовать...


Вопрос у меня не в этом.
Вопрос имеют ли создатели сайта личные связи\отношения с Учителями Новой Кадампа, или просто сайт создали ?

(п.с. Негодовать мне нечего, это Ваши внутрисемейные разборки, и считаю последователям других традиций не имеющих никаких связей с Учителями ни того ни того лагеря - туда лезть нечего. )

----------


## Дмитрон

> Тханку ту отдала в Дхарма-центр, кажется, в итоге она вернулась к подарившему человеку.


Это единственный способ отделатся от эзынов - вернуть им их вещь, если брали.

----------


## Нико

> Это единственный способ отделатся от эзынов - вернуть им их вещь, если брали.


Так говорю же, отдала. Не знаю, где тот монастырь, и брала из него не я, но увезла тханку в Москву я... И только ритуал полностью меня от них отделал).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Так вам надо дать жить другим людям. А вы ж  не даёте? 
Вы нас бесами считаете.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так говорю же, отдала. Не знаю, где тот монастырь, и брала из него не я, но увезла тханку в Москву я... И только ритуал полностью меня от них отделал).


А как проявлялось их влияние? Чувство тревоги? Бессонница? Хворь - которая не диагностируется, неудачи?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так вам надо дать жить другим людям. А вы ж  не даёте? 
> Вы нас бесами считаете.


Шугденовцев?

----------


## Нико

> Так вам надо дать жить другим людям. А вы ж  не даёте? 
> Вы нас бесами считаете.


Никто вас не трогает, вы сами не оскорбляйте Его Святейшество Далай-ламу, не устраивайте против него митинги протеста, где бы он ни появлялся в Европе, и всё будет в шоколаде.

ЗЫ. И еще желательно, чтобы ваши пособники не УБИВАЛИ буддийских монахов за антишугденовские высказывания.

----------


## Нико

> А как проявлялось их влияние? Чувство тревоги? Бессонница? Хворь - которая не диагностируется, неудачи?


Постепенная потеря жизненной силы, нарастающая слабость. Энергию высасывали прям из сердечной чакры. Под конец уже не могла самостоятельно ходить. Незабываемые впечатления.((
Конечно, ничего не диагностировалось врачами, ВСЕ анализы были супернорм!!!

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

т.е. придумали проблему?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Постепенная потеря жизненной силы, нарастающая слабость. Энергию высасывали прям из сердечной чакры. Под конец уже не могла самостоятельно ходить. Незабываемые впечатления.((
> Конечно, ничего не диагностировалось врачами, ВСЕ анализы были супернорм!!!


А танка какая была?

----------


## Нико

> А танка какая была?


По иронии судьбы, АМИТАЮСА. )))))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Никто вас не трогает, вы сами не оскорбляйте Его Святейшество Далай-ламу, не устраивайте против него митинги протеста, где бы он ни появлялся в Европе, и всё будет в шоколаде.
Т.е.  люди на него кинулись без всяких причин.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Молясь за Далай-ламу  вы молитесь в том числе за "Далай-ламу в самом себе", за всё то, что он олицетворяет и за вашу связь с этим.


Это не молитва _за_ Далай-ламу, это традиционное обращение _к_ учителю-будде с просьбой оставаться до конца кальпы.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И к Дуджому Ринпоче можно тоже прислушаться.

----------

Нико (04.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е.  люди на него кинулись без всяких причин.


Ну почему же, причина есть.... Финансирование китаем. Почему бы не поорать за деньги?

----------


## Алсу

Странная причина протестов против ДЛ по миру. (?)

Существует запрет на практику, которую нам всем в Гелугпе рекомендовал Пабонка Ринпоче (садханами которого пользуется вся Гелугпа и вы Нико в том числе). 
И молитву к Шугдэну нам написал 10-й ПАНЧЕН ЛАМА. 
ВООБЩЕ ЗА Ближайшие триста лет трудно найти первоиерарха Гелукгпы, который бы не практиковал Шугдэна.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я не думаю, что этот запрет все поддержали исключительно из-за авторитета ЕСДЛ. Собственно, учителям других школ по идее должен быть безразличен данный конфликт. Тем не менее, такой неоспоримо великий учитель ньингма как Дуджом Ринпоче собственноручно изготавливал амулеты против Шугдена и написал вышеприведённую танку. Из чего можно сделать вывод — либо что-то было не так с этой практикой (не потому ли, что все первоиерархи Гелукпы так усердствовали в ней, всё их правление в Тибете накрылось медным тазом?), либо эта практика стала опасной в нынешних условиях.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (04.05.2016), Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Странная причина протестов против ДЛ по миру. (?)
> 
> Существует запрет на практику, которую нам всем в Гелугпе рекомендовал Пабонка Ринпоче (садханами которого пользуется вся Гелугпа и вы Нико в том числе). 
> И молитву к Шугдэну нам написал 10-й ПАНЧЕН ЛАМА. 
> ВООБЩЕ ЗА Ближайшие триста лет трудно найти первоиерарха Гелукгпы, который бы не практиковал Шугдэна.


У тибетцев вообще процесс перехода к чисто махаянским традициям Наланды уже лет 15 как идет.

----------


## Нико

> Странная причина протестов против ДЛ по миру. (?)
> 
> Существует запрет на практику, которую нам всем в Гелугпе рекомендовал Пабонка Ринпоче (садханами которого пользуется вся Гелугпа и вы Нико в том числе). 
> И молитву к Шугдэну нам написал 10-й ПАНЧЕН ЛАМА. 
> ВООБЩЕ ЗА Ближайшие триста лет трудно найти первоиерарха Гелукгпы, который бы не практиковал Шугдэна.


Пабонка Ринпоче был великий учитель, это раз. Практика Шугдена не умаляет его величие. Младший наставник ЕСДЛ Триджанг Ринпоче практиковал Шугдена, и именно поэтому данная практика передалась юному Далай-ламе. Он практиковал, пока у него не возникли сомнения. Тогда он провёл собственное исследование и по его результатам осознанно отказался от этой практики. О своём решении он сообщил Триджангу Ринпоче, и тот его ОДОБРИЛ. Все эти вещи общеизвестны, возможно, просто Вы не в курсе. 

Решение ЕСДЛ неизменно, кто бы что ни протестовал. И с этим Вам и другим придётся смириться. Не попадайтесь в такие глупые ловушки, это чисто тибетские дела, и европейцам там делать и обсуждать нечего, имхо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Хос (04.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Это не просто "Младший наставник" это коренной гуру, о чем ДЛ говорил в своих книгах. 
"сообщил Триджангу Ринпоче, и тот его ОДОБРИЛ"
Это мы знаем только со слов Далая. 
Если смотреть шире, война с Шугдэном - это беспрецедентный пример в истории тибетского буддизма войны с коренными учителями.

Если Шугдэн - зло (защитник линии в нескольких покалениях учителей ДЛ) то и линия зло.
А Пабонка - сумасшедший.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Неясно, насколько российские шугденисты отдают себе в этом отчет, но связи-то совершенно прозрачны, на самом деле.
Так что, возможно, финансовая успешность "новой кадам" имеет вполне прозаическое объяснение: китайское финансирование.


*Фальшивый Панчен-лама пропагандирует культ Шугдена.*



"Российские буддисты и друзья Тибета помнят как несколько лет назад, когда Его Святейшество Далай-лама объявил о нахождении перерождения безвременно умершего Панчен-ламы, китайские власти немедленно похитили 5-летнего Панчен-ламу Гендун Чойки Ниму вместе с его родителями - и с тех пор, несмотря на запросы и протесты мировой общественности, о судьбе его ничего не известно... Те из нас, кто стоял с лозунгами "Верните Панчен-ламу" у Китайского консульства в Петербурге и приносил подарки в это консульство на 6-й день рождения маленького Панчен-ламы не забудут это приключение...

Китайцы же нашли подходящего мальчика из семьи партработников и заставили лам, находящихся в Тибете его признать в качестве Панчен-ламы.

Это одна половина истории.

Напомню и о второй - о том как Его Святейшество Далай-лама запретил культ вредного дхармапалы Шугдена, сеявшего рознь в тибетском обществе, что послужило и одной из причин утраты Тибетом независимости.

И что же мы видим на этой картинке? Китайские коммунисты-атеисты постарались соединить обе фигуры, направленные против тибетского буддизма и движения сопротивления: фальшивый Панчен-лама пропагандирует культ Шугдена, изображение которого висит у него за спиной! (фото с официального сайта Шугдена).
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/news/165/

Лицо Дхармапалы на тханке, кстати, подозрительно напоминает светлый лик Ден Сяопина )))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (04.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Немного истории, если кому интересно. Там и об увлечении культом Догьяла со сторона Пабонгки тоже есть пара любопытных слов:
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/4365/

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Немного истории, если кому интересно. Там и об увлечении культом Догьяла со сторона Пабонгки тоже есть пара любопытных слов:
> http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/4365/


Только Далай-лама не заявлял, что "его следующего воплощения не будет". ))) А про воплощенца Триджанга Ринпоче в Монголии.. любопытная информация))))).

----------

Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Все в гелугпе читают садханы Пабонки, все Ринпоче и все гелугпинцы читают садханы Пабонки.
Учительская линия - Далай-ламы 14-го были почитателями Шугдэна. Это исторический ФАКТ.
Последний Панчен-лама был шугденец. Это то же исторический факт. 
Что два Богдо Гегена были шугдэнцы - это то тоже исторический факт.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Только Далай-лама не заявлял, что "его следующего воплощения не будет". ))) А про воплощенца Триджанга Ринпоче в Монголии.. любопытная информация))))).


Китай сейчас активно рвется в Монголию. Ресурсы хочет отхапать. Любыми способами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не думаю, что этот запрет все поддержали исключительно из-за авторитета ЕСДЛ. Собственно, учителям других школ по идее должен быть безразличен данный конфликт. Тем не менее, такой неоспоримо великий учитель ньингма как Дуджом Ринпоче собственноручно изготавливал амулеты против Шугдена и написал вышеприведённую танку. Из чего можно сделать вывод — либо что-то было не так с этой практикой (не потому ли, что все первоиерархи Гелукпы так усердствовали в ней, всё их правление в Тибете накрылось медным тазом?), либо эта практика стала опасной в нынешних условиях.


Дак практика Шу направлена на уничтожение всех остальных традиций, как буддийских так и не-буддийских, кроме Учения Цонкапы.

Практикующий Гелуг получает помощь Шу во всех своих начинаниях, в том числе и мирянские успехи, но лишь до той поры пока он в чистоте следует только линиям Гелук. Как только он хотябы лестно отзовётся хорошо о других традициях или уж темболее получит учения других линий - то практика Шу тутже обернётся против него. Ну а если ещё будет способствовать распространению других традиций, то будет вообще жуть.  Не говоря уже о том чтоб войти в соприкосновение с другими религиями, напр. с индуискими Учениями.

----------

Atmo Kamal (05.05.2016), Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Все в гелугпе читают садханы Пабонки, все Ринпоче и все гелугпинцы читают садханы Пабонки.
> Учительская линия - Далай-ламы 14-го были почитателями Шугдэна. Это исторический ФАКТ.
> Последний Панчен-лама был шугденец. Это то же исторический факт. 
> Что два Богдо Гегена были шугдэнцы - это то тоже исторический факт.


"Анитья (санскр. anitya, тиб. mi rtag pa, пали anicca, невечность, непостоянство) — центральное и определяющее понятие буддизма (наярду с анатманом и дукхой).  Непостоянство пронизывает всю нашу жизнь и все явления. Мы привыкли воспринимать себя и окружающее пространство как нечто неизменное, однако если немного поразмышлять над этим, мы увидим, что нет совершенно ничего, что существовало бы вечно. Эмоции сменяют одна другую; тело непрерывно изменяется, а затем умирает; страны и народы исчезают с лица земли.  Глубокое осознание непостоянства помогает избавиться от привязанности и цепляния за сансару и иллюзии постоянного "я": если мы будем настойчиво и глубоко исследовать то, что является в нашем представлении "личностью", "самостью", то не обнаружим там ничего неизменного, ничего, что пребывало бы в одном состоянии, "на одном месте". В буддизме утверждается, что так называемое "я" состоит из непрерывного потока составных дхармо-частиц (санскрита-дхарма), которые в течение одного мгновения (кшана) вспыхивают, вступают во взаимодействие и гаснут. Непостоянны все внутренние и внешние элементы потока сознания, то есть объективное и субъективное содержание познания. Таков основной принцип взаимозависимого происхождения явлений, то есть функционирования сансары.  Кроме того, понимание непостоянства помогает освободиться от привязанности к прошлому опыту — ведь того, что случилось мгновение назад, уже не существует! Таким образом, каждую секунду мы можем как бы начать все с начала, невзирая на прошлые ошибки. У нас всегда есть возможность совершить правильный поступок, сделать шаг в нужном направлении. Также мы избавляемся от страха перед будущим — ведь оно еще не наступило!  Постепенно мы приходим к тому, что единственная «рабочая область» — это настоящий момент, и именно здесь мы можем что-то изменить.  Непостоянство не означает, однако, что любые поступки бессмысленны. Поскольку мы находимся в мире, то и жить нам нужно по его законам: например, если мы не будем работать, то умрем от голода, так и не достигнув Просветления. Осознание и принятие непостоянства помогает избавиться от цепляния за внешние объекты, и таким образом делает нас свободнее и уменьшает страдание."  

http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%B...2%D0%B2%D0%BE)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Владимир, это странное суждение: "направлена на уничтожение всех остальных традиций",  откуда и о чем и чем подтверждено.

----------


## Нико

> Все в гелугпе читают садханы Пабонки, все Ринпоче и все гелугпинцы читают садханы Пабонки.
> Учительская линия - Далай-ламы 14-го были почитателями Шугдэна. Это исторический ФАКТ.
> Последний Панчен-лама был шугденец. Это то же исторический факт. 
> Что два Богдо Гегена были шугдэнцы - это то тоже исторический факт.


Алсу, Вы всё никак не поймёте, что линия преемственности *не может строиться на мирских защитниках*. Вы ведь наверняка читаете текст "Гуру-пуджи"... Там есть слова: "...а все мирские боги - подушки под его ногами". (строфа 12). Это из визуализации поля заслуг. Внимательно посмотрите на классическое изображение гелугпинского поля заслуг, кто туда входит (если, конечно, *в вашей версии* Шугден не стоит там на центральном месте. )

----------

Шаман (10.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> линия преемственности *не может строиться на мирских защитниках*.


В том и дело, что они считают его немирским. А немирской Дхармапала не может "выйти из повиновения", ведь именно это утверждает Далай-лама (и другие учителя) о Догьяле. Здесь суть расхождения, если говорить чисто о теории.

----------


## Нико

> В том и дело, что они считают его немирским. А немирской Дхармапала не может "выйти из повиновения", ведь именно это утверждает Далай-лама (и другие учителя) о Догьяле. Здесь суть расхождения, если говорить чисто о теории.


Даже если б и он был "немирским"))), суть того, о чём я написала выше, не меняется.)

----------

Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже если б и он был "немирским"))), суть того, о чём я написала выше, не меняется.)


Да, придавать такое огромное значение сохранению культа одного Дхармапалы, даже если это надмирный защитник, - странно по меньшей мере. Неспроста это.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (04.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Шугдэн - зло (защитник линии в нескольких покалениях учителей ДЛ) то и линия зло.
> А Пабонка - сумасшедший.


Что за этернализм. Алсу? Добро и зло ситуативно, это азы Махаяны: то, что в одних обстоятельствах "добро", в других легко может оказаться "злом".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2016), Нико (04.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

" придавать такое огромное значение сохранению "
Это чего значит не "придавать огромное значение"? Нас так учили, в линии Пабонки Ринпоче.
Вся гелугпа там.

----------


## Нико

> " придавать такое огромное значение сохранению "
> Это чего значит не "придавать огромное значение"? Нас так учили, в линии Пабонки Ринпоче.
> Вся гелугпа там.


Прям вся-вся "там"?)))

----------


## Алсу

"Прям вся-вся "там"
Да именно вся там. А с чьими комментариями садханы практикуют в гелугпе?

----------


## Нико

> "Прям вся-вся "там"
> Да именно вся там. А с чьими комментариями садханы практикуют в гелугпе?


С разнообразными комментариями практикуют.

----------


## Алсу

Ладно договоримся, что не все и не Пабонка.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир, это странное суждение: "направлена на уничтожение всех остальных традиций",  откуда и о чем и чем подтверждено.


Задача Дордже Шугдена у Гелуг, чётко обозначена: 
Способствование повсеместному распространению Учения Дже Цонкапы и сохранение его в строжайшей чистоте.
Это основа (обязательства и связи) садханы и активности Дордже Шугден.

Кстати одна из причин почему раньше Учителя Гелуг не участвовали в движении Риме.
 Сейчас же отказ от этой садханы (связанных с ней обязательствами, связями и активностью) даёт возможность принимать, держать и передавать Учения других линий, а также вести конструктивный диалог с представителями других религий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существует запрет на практику, которую


А в чем вообще проблема-то? в миру вам никто ничего не может запретить, практикуйте что хотите.
В монастыре же существует определенная дисциплина: если настоятель счел необходимым поддержать Далай-ламу в этом вопросе, а послушник - нет, естественно, этому последнему придется покинуть стены обители - это совершенно нормально.
Но вы ведь можете организовать свой собственный монастырь и там молиться Догьялу в свое удовольствие, никто вам слова не скажет.
Другое дело, что для многих других буддийских групп вы станете маргиналами, но тут уж не обессудьте, это ваш выбор. Догьял вам в помощь, как говорится.

----------

Нико (04.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

"ничего не может запретить, практикуйте что хотите."
 Вот это правильно. Точка. 
Но в реальносте в тибетском сообществе в изгнании существуют гонения. Из-за чего потом идут по миру демонстрации протеста.

----------


## Нико

> "ничего не может запретить, практикуйте что хотите."
>  Вот это правильно. Точка. 
> Но в реальносте в тибетском сообществе в изгнании существуют гонения. Из-за чего потом идут по миру демонстрации протеста.


Я жила в этом обществе много лет и не видела никаких гонений. Просто Его Святейшество просит шугденовцев не приходить на его ванги.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Хос (04.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но в реальносте в тибетском сообществе в изгнании существуют гонения. Из-за чего потом идут по миру демонстрации протеста.


Например, какого рода гонения?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Последний Далай Лама звучит как последний самурай.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.05.2016)

----------


## Амар

> "говорит Намкай Норбу" это из серии одна баба сказала...
> Для другой учительской линии это никто. И плевать на его мнение. Пусть своих учеников поучает.


Зачем так охамевать? Оставляйте со своими оппонентами взаимный сабж в пределах ваших "линий".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем так охамевать?


Так ведь Шугден именно на это и провоцирует своих последователей, на то он и гьялпо.

----------

Atmo Kamal (05.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (04.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь Шугден именно на это и провоцирует своих последователей, на то он и гьялпо.


Вообще и правда, такое ощущение, что гьялпо через них говорит. Свят, свят... Никому не в обиду сказано, а просто размышления для.

----------


## Алсу

Как же удобно ничего в упор не видеть. 
http://www.dalailama.chat.ru/

----------


## Нико

> Как же удобно ничего в упор не видеть. 
> http://www.dalailama.chat.ru/


Алсу, Вы жертва пропаганды. Доказать я Вам ничего тут не могу, потому что фанаты предпочитают не видеть реальность. Но всё же... задумайтесь на досуге...Различающую мудрость включите, очень Вас прошу.

----------


## Алсу

Нико, подруга моя, у тебя нет ни чего кроме мнения бывшего тибтского царя.
А у меня есть наставления гелугпинских учителей, которые все, повторяю все были практиками ШУГДЭНА. 
Вы теперь практикуете садханы Пабонки и крадете у него. Он то бы вас мерзацев вышвырнул.(извините модераторы форума, а как по другому донести мысль).

----------


## Нико

> Нико, подруга моя, у тебя нет ни чего кроме мнения бывшего тибтского царя.
> А у меня есть наставления гелугпинских учителей, которые все, повторяю все были практиками ШУГДЭНА. 
> Вы теперь практикуете садханы Пабонки и крадете у него. Он то бы вас мерзацев вышвырнул.(извините модераторы форума, а как по другому донести мысль).


Алсу... А вот если бы теоретически у Вас возникло желание и потребность получить что-то негелугпинское, а от другой традиции? Я раньше была фанатичкой, как и Вы. Тру-гелуг типа. Но теперь у меня эта болезнь прошла, и я свободна практиковать другие аутентичные линии передач, все идущие от Будды. А Вы - нет. Вы хотите свободы или рабства? Подумайте об этом. Искренне желаю счастья.

----------


## Алсу

На том мы и сайдемся. Я тантру практикую.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как же удобно ничего в упор не видеть. 
> http://www.dalailama.chat.ru/


А что мы там можем такого увидеть? Я лично вижу:

1) Кучу жалоб от представителей вашей секты, что Далай-лама запрещает практику Шугдена, и что вас подвергают остракизму. Это могло бы подействовать на американцев с их трепетным отношением к свободе вероисповедания. Но вообще, все действия Е.С. Далай-ламы сводятся к тому, чтобы запретить своим последователям практику вредного гьялпо (как он думает). Это нормальный адекватный его представлениям шаг. Да, оказываться в меньшинстве и подвергаться из-за этого остракизму неприятно. Но это проблема не запрета практики, а толерантности в тибетском обществе. Берите пример с бонпо, они живут отдельными деревнями, у них отдельные монастыри, они особо не светят различиями перед буддистами, и более-менее мирно сосуществуют. К сожалению, современное состояние тибетской культуры не позволяет защищать права меньшинств, открыто враждебных к большинству. И какой угодно остракизм —это не повод убивать монахов. Этим вы только подтвердили свою враждебность.

2) Карикатуры на Е.С. Далай-ламу. Для нормального человека это сигнал о том, что перед нами —прямая попытка его очернить. Это низкопробная пропаганда на уровне китайской, даже выражения позаимствовали («волк в овечьей шкуре»). При этом китайцы, живут достаточно изолированно и их пропаганда, застрявшая на уровне советской, направлена на внутреннее потребление. А вы-то живёте на Западе. Кого вы думаете убедить такими поделками?

3) Единственная содержательная часть — про политику. Но и там ничего ранее неизвестного нет. В то же время недавно журналистское расследование убедительно подтвердило наличие финансирования «Международного Общества Шугдена» со стороны Китая, а на вашем пропагандистском сайте по-прежнему это отрицают.

----------

Atmo Kamal (05.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (05.05.2016), Сергей Хос (05.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Вы сильнее меня потому что Модератор, но и у вас не полчеться замеси под ковер.

----------


## Нико

> Вы сильнее меня потому что Модератор, но и у вас не полчеться замеси под ковер.


Девочка моя, просто не повторяйте чужих ошибок.

----------


## Алсу

Ангел мой, чьих ошибок? Побонки Ринпоче штоли?

----------


## Нико

> Ангел мой, чьих ошибок? Побонки Ринпоче штоли?


Нет, не его. Думайте своим умом про Дхарму, анализируйте, как Будда наказал. Не принимайте всё на слепую веру. Я надеюсь, что у вас получится!

----------


## Алсу

Бл...даже других слов нет назаавем "блин", мне здесь наставления читают, что Будда наказал...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы сильнее меня потому что Модератор, но и у вас не полчеться замеси под ковер.


Можно ничего не заметать. Ваши высказывания на форуме и ваши пропагандистские сайты как говорится ipsa loquuntur.

----------


## Нико

> Бл...даже других слов нет назаавем "блин", мне здесь наставления читают, что Будда наказал...


Читают, потому Вы зомбированы. Из сострадания читают. Либо идите на свой шугденовский сайт, там Вас поймут).

----------


## Алсу

заметайте под ковер. А люди увидят.

----------


## Нико

> заметайте под ковер. А люди увидят.


Слышьте, не смейте тут трогать Далай-ламу! Это не ваша тема, поклоняйтесь дедушке Шу и все дела. Чистое невозможно осквернить, сколько ни бросай в него какашки.

----------


## Алсу

Какая зомбировансть?
Не видеть очивидных вещей?
Что Пабонка Ринпоче практиковал Шугдэна, чьми садханами пользуется вся гелугпа.
Что вся учительская линия ДЛ-14-го практиковала Шугдэна.
Что последний Пончен-лама практиковал Шугдэна.
Что два Богдо-гегена практиковали Шугдэна.

А "не смейте тут трогать Далай-ламу" это уже конечно крик отчаяния.

----------


## Нико

> Какая зомбировансть?
> Не видеть очивидных вещей?
> Что Пабонка Ринпоче практиковал Шугдэна, чьми садханами пользуется вся гелугпа.
> Что вся учительская линия ДЛ-14-го практиковала Шугдэна.
> Что последний Пончен-лама практиковал Шугдэна.
> Что два Богдо-гегена практиковали Шугдэна.
> 
> А "не смейте тут трогать Далай-ламу" это уже конечно крик отчаяния.


Вам предлагали линки про эту историю. Вы предпочли не прочесть их. Ваше право, конечно. Потом не сетуйте на то, что вас остракируют. )))

----------


## Алсу

Какие линки?
Ничего из вышеизложеного нет в реальности? Давойте обсудим.
Может учительская линия Далай-ламы 14-го не практиковла Шугдэна?
Просто скажите да или нет.

----------


## Тимофей:)

По моему скромному мнению(которого никто не спрашивал :Smilie: ) Далай лама политик, так как буддистское сообщество достаточно обширно ему нужен лидер, и вот он. После ухода его святейшества скорее всего как выразился один из участников обсуждения будет трэш и угар :Smilie: . Настоящий учитель должен постоянно находится в практиках , у него нет такой возможности ,нужно руководить буддистским сообществом  :Smilie:  Я посмотрел много его выступлений и пришел к выводу, он обычный начитанный человек :Smilie:  и политик.пс. Если что меня никто. Не спрашивал :Smilie: .

----------


## Алсу

Видишь Цультрим  до народа дошло, а вы на меня обижаетсь...

----------


## Сергей Хос

@*Алсу*, вы так и не ответили: в чем конкретно выражается то, что вы называете "преследованиями" со стороны Далай-ламы, по факту?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая зомбировансть?
> Не видеть очивидных вещей?
> Что Пабонка Ринпоче практиковал Шугдэна, чьми садханами пользуется вся гелугпа.
> Что вся учительская линия ДЛ-14-го практиковала Шугдэна.
> Что последний Пончен-лама практиковал Шугдэна.
> Что два Богдо-гегена практиковали Шугдэна.


Практика охранителя - дело ситуативное, к сути Дхармы отношения не имеющее.
И то, что вы и ваша группа по такому поводу, не имеющему прямого отношения к Дхарме, готовы идти на конфликт, по сути, со всем, назовем его так, "буддийским миром", само по себе это достаточно красноречиво свидетельствует правдивость слов Далай-ламы (подтвержденных к тому же мнением высоких учителей других школ) о вредоносности Догьяла.

----------

Atmo Kamal (05.05.2016), Айрат (05.05.2016), Нико (05.05.2016), Шаман (10.10.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Отстаньте вы от человека, методов и сил выйти из под влияния все равно нет возможности тут дать. Жизнь, будем надеяться, приведет куда нужно, если есть устремление к Дхарме, а не к нытью про Далай-ламу.

----------

Atmo Kamal (05.05.2016), Амар (05.05.2016), Нико (05.05.2016), Сергей Хос (05.05.2016), Шенпен (05.05.2016)

----------


## Амар

> Так ведь Шугден именно на это и провоцирует своих последователей, на то он и гьялпо.


Зовите попа с кадилом  :Big Grin:           Алсу, вы же можете быть спокойнее и адекватнее... такие маски вам НЕ идут.

----------


## Shus

> Алсу... А вот если бы теоретически у Вас возникло желание и потребность получить что-то негелугпинское, а от другой традиции? Я раньше была фанатичкой, как и Вы. Тру-гелуг типа. Но теперь у меня эта болезнь прошла, и я свободна практиковать другие аутентичные линии передач, все идущие от Будды. А Вы - нет. Вы хотите свободы или рабства? Подумайте об этом. Искренне желаю счастья.


Так вроде бы все и началось с тру-гелугпинского ламы - офиц. наставника и коренного гуру Далай-ламы. И вспыхнуло в связи с "Желтой книгой" с его высказываниями: 
"....Триджанг-ринпоче пытался передать свои взгляды на место Дордже-Шугдена в гелукпинском пантеоне молодому Далай-ламе XIV. Существует мнение, что именно Шугден помог Далай-ламе благополучно бежать из Тибета в 1959 году в Индию. Во время подготовки к бегству приближенные Далай-ламы обращались за инструкциями к оракулу Дордже-Шугдена. Сам Далай-лама XIV некоторое время был приверженцем этого культа и даже написал стихотворную молитву этому божеству. Однако в 1975 году все изменилось.

*«Желтая книга»*

Новый виток напряженности был связан с выходом в свет так называемой «Желтой  книги», в которой ее автор Дземе-ринпоче излагает свои беседы с Триджанг-ринпоче. В этих беседах Триджанг-ринпоче перечисляет гелукпинских учителей, чья жизнь была прервана Дордже-Шугденом в связи с недостаточной чистотой их духовной практики. Книга содержала завуалированную угрозу недостаточно фундаменталистски настроенным желтошапочникам: истинный гелукпинец должен полностью отказаться от экуменических заигрываний с другими буддийскими школами, иначе его неизбежно постигнет кара Шугдена...."
P.S. Если что - я в этом вопросе просто случайный зритель.

----------

Нико (05.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На том мы и сайдемся. Я тантру практикую.


Уже неоднократно замечал, стремление (ничем для меня необъяснимое) практиков бороться с тем или иным Учителем, линией или группой практикующих. 
Если честно, то и себя бывает на этом ловлю  :Smilie: 
Но вовремя останавливают (надеюсь вовремя) примеры некоторых старых знакомых, ранее довольно серьёзных практиков,  увлёкшихся критикой других и на этом потерявшим всё.

Как говорили Учителя Кагью: человек увлёкшийся критикой других - полностью теряет всё  что накопил и осознал.

И это реально подтверждается жизнью, слушаешь или читаешь: а там только сплетни, сарказмы, намёки и горы-горы грязи. И ужасаешься,  ведь ещё не так давно, тот или иной друг обладал чистым видением был радостен, успешен, счастлив и нёс это другим. Были хорошие отношения с семьёй, близкими, друзьями..... А сейчас всего этого нет, и всё это началось с банальной критики в адрес Учителей, линий, групп практикующих, которая критика засосала стала смыслом жизни общения деятельности - и оставила после себя только грязь, недовольство всем и вся, уныние, нытьё, одиночество и много-много другого негатива.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

«Желтая книга» была написана для гелгпинцев, когда они практиковли Шугдэна тристо лет.
Shus, вы человек научно-исторического подхода. И можно было-бы один раз проявить смелость и сказать, что Дорже Шугден практиковался в четырех школах тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Алсу

При всем желании угодить Владимиру.
"горы грязи" - это высшее ламство, ни чего с этим поделать не могу.
О подробностях лучше меня не спрашивайте, я ведь расскажу про ваших иерархов. И вылью эти горы на форуме.

----------


## Нико

> При всем желании угодить Владимиру.
> "горы грязи" - это высшее ламство, ни чего с этим поделать не могу.
> О подробностях лучше меня не спрашивайте, я ведь расскажу про ваших иерархов. И вылью эти горы на форуме.


Гьялпо они такие гьялпо.... Осторожнее....

----------


## Shus

> «Желтая книга» была написана для гелгпинцев, когда они практиковли Шугдэна тристо лет.
> Shus, вы человек научно-исторического подхода. И можно было-бы один раз проявить смелость и сказать, что Дорже Шугден практиковался в четырех школах тибетского буддизма.


Я уже сказал, что в этом вопросе сторонний зритель. В новейшей истории Тибета много всякого, скажем так, не очень приятного (см. "A History of Modern Tibet" Голдстейна).
А в вопросе с Шугденом я вполне доверяю изложению Н. В. Цыремпилова. Все довольно взвешенно и с разных точек зрения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> проявить смелость и сказать, что Дорже Шугден практиковался в четырех школах тибетского буддизма.


а с этим, вроде как, никто и не спорит

----------

Нико (05.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а с этим, вроде как, никто и не спорит


Термин _Дордже Шугден_, можно встретить в его прямом\смысловом значении в других линиях. Но никак не в форме Догьял.

Сами факты, якобы доказывающие  практику Шугдена в других традициях, рассчитаны на читателя совершенно не знакомого с отношениями Кхама, Голока, Сиккхима и Бутана с Центральным Тибетом, в те времена когда термин встречается в текстах Ньингма и Кагью.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Термин _Дордже Шугден_, можно встретить в его прямом\смысловом значении в других линиях. Но никак не в форме Догьял.
> 
> Сами факты, якобы доказывающие  практику Шугдена в других традициях, рассчитаны на читателя совершенно не знакомого с отношениями Кхама, Голока и Бутана с Центральным Тибетом, в те времена когда термин встречается в текстах Ньингма и Кагью.


Я не врубилась немного.... Пропаганды полно сейчас шугденской. Откуда сведения? Он в принципе не мог практиковаца в других традициях, помимо гелуг.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не врубилась немного.... Пропаганды полно сейчас шугденской. Откуда сведения? Он в принципе не мог практиковаца в других традициях, помимо гелуг.


Дак напр. на томже шугден.ру, приводятся отрывки из текстов бутанских Учителей Друкпа Кагью содержащие термин Шугден.
И вот Сергей Хос вдруг пишет, что никто не спорит с тем что Дордже Шугден практиковался во всех четырёх традициях  :Smilie:  ,  да и Ваше спасибо там.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Дак напр. на томже шугден.ру, приводятся отрывки из текстов бутанских Учителей Друкпа Кагью содержащие термин Шугден.
> И вот Сергей Хос вдруг пишет, что никто не спорит с тем что Дордже Шугден практиковался во всех четырёх традициях  ,  да и Ваше спасибо там.


Вот это бы надо уточнить... Зачем он вдруг в Другпа Кагью возник, например????

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот это бы надо уточнить... Зачем он вдруг в Другпа Кагью возник, например????


Тут и уточнять нечего, просто переведите  Дордже Шугден с тибетского.
И добавьте к этому, что эпитет Дордже Шугден был просто добавлен к  форме и активности Догьял, о чей садхане мы сейчас говорим, которая по сути терма конца 19, даже скорее начала 20вв..

----------

Atmo Kamal (06.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Тут и уточнять нечего, просто переведите  Дордже Шугден с тибетского.
> И добавьте к этому, что эпитет Дордже Шугден был просто добавлен к  форме и активности Догьял, о чей садхане мы сейчас говорим.


Я думаю, в садханах других традиций это имя использовалось в отношении других защитников. "Ваджрный Пребывающий навечно". Типо так.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вот Сергей Хос вдруг пишет, что никто не спорит с тем что Дордже Шугден практиковался во всех четырёх традициях  ,  да и Ваше спасибо там.


Я просто имел в виду, что это не так уж важно, суть вопроса не в этом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2016), Нико (05.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не врубилась немного.... Пропаганды полно сейчас шугденской. Откуда сведения? Он в принципе не мог практиковаца в других традициях, помимо гелуг.


Знаешь же эту историю происхождения денного дхармапалы, связанную с удушением хадаком. В частности, ее подробно приводит Небеске Войкович, это наверно первое упоминание на европейских языках.
Так вот, а новокадампинцы возводят линию Догьяла к самому Манджушри, у них он практически приобретает черты йидама. Так что когда мы говорим о данной практике, то, возможно, имеем в виду не совсем одно и то же "существо", что и н-кадампинцы.

----------


## Нико

> Знаешь же эту историю происхождения денного дхармапалы, связанную с удушением хадаком. В частности, ее подробно приводит Небеске Войкович, это наверно первое упоминание на европейских языках.
> Так вот, а новокадампинцы возводят линию Догьяла к самому Манджушри, у них он практически приобретает черты йидама. Так что когда мы говорим о данной практике, то, возможно, имеем в виду не совсем одно и то же "существо", что и н-кадампинцы.


Их што, есть несколько разных? Обалдеть тогда, как повесившийся на хадаке монах мог так размножиться, пардон))).

----------


## Алсу

Он к вам придет ночью.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Он к вам придет ночью.


Уже пытался прийти, но был выгнан Палден Лхамо))).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Он к вам придет ночью.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он к вам придет ночью.


И ко мне тоже пригласите, пожалуйста )))
Кстати, @*Алсу*, напоминаю: вы так и не ответили на вопрос о конкретных примерах гонений.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (05.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

конкретные примеры гонений: dalailama.chat.ru

----------


## Сергей Хос

> конкретные примеры гонений: dalailama.chat.ru


14 января 2008 В монастыре Лоселинг Далай-лама говорит: "В современной демократической практике, есть такая вещь, как референдум или согласие большинства. Этот вопрос в настоящее время достиг той точки когда надо узнать у большинства, что оно хочет. Поэтому, когда вы вернетесь на свои места после этой программы вы должны поднять эти вопросы. Если 60 процентов людей скажут, что они будут продолжать исповедовать Шугдена, тогда я не буду говорить больше против Шугдена. Наоборот, если 60% не хотят практиковать Шугдена, то я продолжу внедрять свой план по ликвидации этой практики в монастырях".

Ну и что в итоге, провели референдум или нет?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

В буддизме Ваджраяна практики и Дхрамапал в том числе передаются в учительских линиях.
И никто не имеет право вмешиваться в этом процесс.
Ни бывший тибетский царь, ни референдумы в сообществе в изгнании.
Что вообщем то ни чем и не кончилось. Так как ДЛ и с индийскими монастырями справиться не может, не говоря уже о тибетских, до которых ему не допрыгнуть. 

Вы привели характерную цитату у Далай-ламы есть "план по ликвидации этой практики".
Это само по себе является агрессивным действием и беспрецедентным вмешательством в отношения гуру-ученик (базовую основу Ваджраяны).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы привели характерную цитату у Далай-ламы есть "план по ликвидации этой практики".
> Это само по себе является агрессивным действием и беспрецедентным вмешательством в отношения гуру-ученик (базовую основу Ваджраяны).


Для меня лично это означает лишь то, что опасность от Догьяла действительно существует и она велика. Тем более, что это подтверждается и моими учителями, никак не зависящими от Далай-ламы.
Вообще, ситуация, конечно, весьма печальная, и очень жаль, что вы и ваша группа сделали выбор поставить себя в положение маргиналов. Можно было бы как-то продуктивнее использовать свои силы. Мир тибетского буддизма прекрасен и обширен, глупо закрывать себе все прочие ходы ради сомнительной связи с вторичным в общем-то дхармапалой.

----------

Нико (06.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

"глупо закрывать себе все прочие ходы"

А кто закрывает? У меня есть передачи от гелугпы, от кагьюпов, от ньингмапов.
 ...не во что рогом не упираюсь.

----------


## Дмитрон

> "глупо закрывать себе все прочие ходы"
> 
> А кто закрывает? У меня есть передачи от гелугпы, от кагьюпов, от ньингмапов.
>  ...не во что рогом не упираюсь.


У тантриков крышу может снести если не правильно практиковать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "глупо закрывать себе все прочие ходы"
> 
> А кто закрывает? У меня есть передачи от гелугпы, от кагьюпов, от ньингмапов.
>  ...не во что рогом не упираюсь.


Но ведь Вы и не являетесь последователем Новой Кадампы, просто "высшую иерархию ламства" (которой то и нет) критикуете.  :Wink:

----------


## Алсу

Лидер НК один из учителей моей гелугпинской линии. Но а членских билетов ни где не выдают.
Что касается иерархов. К кому-то я спокойно отношусь, а чьи-то поступки меня тревожат.
Не считаю, что кто-то вне критики из-за своего статуса.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Лидер НК один из учителей моей гелугпинской линии. Но а членских билетов ни где не выдают.
> Что касается иерархов. К кому-то я спокойно отношусь, а чьи-то поступки меня тревожат.
> Не считаю, что кто-то вне критики из-за своего статуса.


Зачем так сильно тревожиться, Алсу? Занимайтесь практикой, ведущей к успокоению ума, и всё пройдет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что касается иерархов. К кому-то я спокойно отношусь, а чьи-то поступки меня тревожат.
> .


А я вот вообще этой иерархичности и церковности в тиб. буддизме не вижу.
Есть отношения Учитель-ученик, причём не только узко-линейные, но и горизонтальные, перекрёстные и т.д., и вложение одних линий в другие и выходы других лини из одних и т.п.
А Тантра, как и раньше так и сейчас, в малых группах практикующих передаётся, без всякой церковности.

----------


## Алсу

Нико. Это здесь всем можно посоветовать.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Это здесь всем можно посоветовать.


Алсу, да можно. Но есть один нюанс: мы с Вами беседуем об этом не на шугденовском сайте, куда я пришла критиковать геше Келсанга Гьяцо, а в теме, открытой Цхултримом Траши с целью  поделиться хорошей статьёй о Далай-ламе. И поскольку Его Святейшество является моим коренным гуру, я не могу не реагировать на Ваши нападки.

----------


## Алсу

Ну простите меня дуру грешную, что обедню вам испортила.

----------


## Нико

> Ну простите меня дуру грешную, что обедню вам испортила.


Лично мне Вы ничего не испортили :Wink: .

----------


## Васяля

Замечательная статья, я не буддист, но Далай-Ламу уважаю очень.

----------

